
Show HN: A browser based CMS - zubairq
http://appshare.co/
======
zubairq
The latest version of AppShare allows content to be edited within the
application itself. Appshare is built with:

\- VueJS \- NodeJS \- SQLite \- Electron

Please let me know any comments you may have.

~~~
nwrk
Will await for next iteration. Interesting concept.

The statement "This website was designed with Appshare" and current look and
feel is discouraging me from looking further.

~~~
zubairq
Yep, it is currently only a proof of concept until a useable UI model can be
found. Thanks for the feedback :)

